

Triolet - jgrahamc
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dj-Games-TRI-Triolet/dp/B000KZ5XHA

======
DanBC
It's not the kind of game that BGG will like, but here's the page anyway:
[http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/13103/triolet](http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/13103/triolet)

------
jgrahamc
I submitted this because it's an under appreciated board game with simple
rules.

